# Trying this again...



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 22, 2013)

Today is the first day that I've cut out snacking. It's KILLING Me! I love, love, LOVE to snack, so this is torture.

I read a saying today, 'Its time to stop dreaming and start doing.' It had nothing to do with dieting but it sounded so appropriate for my frame of mind right now. I have a LOT of weight to lose, so I know this is not going to be easy. I do fine for two or three days, then I fall right back into my evil ways.

Sorry, I just wanted to bellyache and share my misery. It's horrible how what we eat (or don't eat) affects our mindset.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 23, 2013)

I hear your pain! I'm trying really hard too.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 23, 2013)

It's really tough. I survived yesterday but today I'm craving McDonalds. I even refused to go down town with my husband (I always go with him) because I feared I'd cave and bring home fast food. Why, oh why couldn't I have been one of those people born with a perfect body who never worries about weight?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 24, 2013)

Your not alone! Just know that! I know for me it's not(_so much_) fast food but sweets that I can't resist. Right now I have no sweets in the house so I'm doing ok, but I'm so tempted to drive to the party store and grab a slice of pizza and a candy bar!!! (yep it's before 8am and I could eat that garbage with out even thinking twice!! LOL!!)

Oh I wanted to add, I'd love to loose some weight before our Florida trip this summer. I'd love to look nice and not like the good year blimp in a swim suit. I still have time if I choose to do this right now!! LOL!!!( I keep thinking that and it gets closer and closer and I still do nothing....)


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 24, 2013)

My husband came home from shopping with two big bags of chips yesterday. I could have gladly smacked him. He doesn't even like chips, unless he's in the mood fo them. The Destroyer! He ate some for lunch and I had to hide away in the bedroom. When I heard the bag pop open, it was like the sound of the gates of Heaven opening up. I won't begin to describe what having to listen to him crunch on them was like (opposite of Heaven!). Lol. At least he was smart enough to hide them somewhere, but it's taking all of my willpower to not go hunt them down. :/

I have lost almost three pounds in two days, so I just have to remind myself that needless snacking isn't worth it. Oh hum....


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 24, 2013)

That is wonderful you lost 3 pounds! keep it up, you CAN do it. I busted out laughing with your remark about the gates of Heaven!! omg I could hear the music! So jacks'thunder you battle the bulge too?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah... I'm a lazy eater. I love to sit and eat. I have to admit I think my PC has a bad habit connected to it! LOL! Every time I sit at the computer I want to munch!!

I'm tired of feeling fat! I'm done with this! I'm doing something about it starting right now!!! Today no sugar and do something exersizish( I think I'll go stack some wood my hubby has cut! Bending and lifting is good for me!) for at least 45 minutes!! Yep that's my goal!!

(We should make a pact, shake hands, high five, _something_ and support each other everyday!)

KanoasDestiny- 3 pounds in 2 days!!!! Shut up!



That's awesome!!! Could you imagine if you lost like that for 1 month!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 25, 2013)

sounds good! closest thing to high-five==>



I'm trying to base my motivation (this time) on my health but reading others struggles helps because it makes me see how this whole fat thing is not only mine. I feel your pain about the bathing suit...i do NOT wear one..and Sara I feel yours too because my husband has been guilty of sabotaging my diets years ago.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 25, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> (We should make a pact, shake hands, high five, _something_ and support each other everyday!)


I think having support outside of our home would help. My husband has heard me say "I'm going to lose weight" every few months for the past thirteen years. At this point he just nods his head and keeps quiet because he knows it's just talk. Of course I do try for a few days, then I get discouraged, and it's bye-bye weight loss. So I do understand his lack of support.

Over the years I've done fad diets, lost tons of weight, but then I gain it all back (plus a lot more) because I don't ultimately focus on my portion sizes, what I eat, and how often I eat. Plus I must be the laziest person ever, which doesn't help.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 26, 2013)

We can do this ladies!!!!! I'm doing this!!! What I'm going to do is 2 things, cut out the sugar for 4 weeks and work out for 4 a half hour(to an hour) every day!!! Also sense I don't own a scale I'll take a picture of my target area in my favorite jeans and maybe you guys can tell me if you see a difference? Do you think that would work?( nothing crazy, I promise!! LOL! Just my rolls under a shirt that hang out! lol!)

Come on lets do this!!! Make a short term goal and go for it!!!

My total goal 35-50 lbs

Want I'm going to do about it.... No sugar, exercise everyday for 1/2 hr-1 hr every day

I know my body and I'm a "2 week" type of person. What I do right now will show up in 2 weeks. If I choose to make a bunch of cookies and eat them(homemade are the best.. yummmm) 2 weeks from now my pants will be tight, I'll cry, and just feel so low it's horrible. I'm tired of feeling this way!!

Come on lets do this!!! Anyone who wants to... come on!!! We can check in everyday at first and support, tell about our day, and just let each other know they are not alone! And don't worry about what happened before with your weight loss! Start fresh, a new beginning!!!

Let me tell you something funny!! Yesterday I committed to this right?! All day I worked out side sledge hammering logs of wood loose so hubby can split it(oh yeah I'm so sore! LOL!), you would think the last thing I'd think about was something sweet! NOOOOOO one cookie in my house and that's all I could think about! It was a store bought one with m&m's in it



, I kept checking to see if my hubby ate it. Ummm no he was out with me!!! So when my son came home from school I told him to eat it or it's going in the garbage! He said ok but must have forgot because it was still there after night chores. I wanted to eat it soo bad, I was so tired I could barley move but I wanted that cookie. So later I reminded my son and he said oh thanks I forgot about it, and he ate it! Finally!! LOL! So last night, dog tired, feeling good because good work out and no more cookies in the house. Guess what I dream about......Yep you guessed it, that stupid cookie plus his friend, some cherry cobbler stuff!!! SERIOUSLY?!?!



Now when I dream I'm more of a nightmare kind of gal, never food! But in it's own way you could call it an "Evil Nightmare"!! LOL!!

eta: my goal for 1 month would be 7- 10 lbs! But sense I have no scale I'd go for 1/2 a pants size! I'm really going to try!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 26, 2013)

I feel your pain. The chips are still in this house somewhere, and knowing that is driving me NUTS! My husband hasn't pulled them out since the day he bought them, so the thought of them sitting somewhere uneatten is really 'eating' at me.

I've been pretty well though since Friday. I've decided not to deprive myself of anything - I just don't want it in the house trying to tempt me into eating it. This way I have to decide if driving ten miles (one way) is worth satisfying my craving. I've already shared how lazy I am, so thats a bonus in this case. Lol.

So here's what I'm doing...I'm eating three small meals a day (my plate is 7" or a 12-ounce bowl), with no seconds. I bought a food scale and try to make sure my meals don't go over 8-ounces. On workdays, I eat a granola bar between breakfast and lunch so I won't scare the children with sounds of my stomach trying to raveage itself. I also allow myself a small dessert if I want it. But so far, hard candy has become my new best friend. Lol.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't know why it posted twice, but I guess I'll share something else I'm doing. I created a FaceBook Group, where I can hopefully track my progress. I started off with my beginning weight and a current picture of myself. I plan to weigh-in weekly and maybe share any thoughts/frustrations that I have along the way.

My first goal is to lose 28 pounds. After that, I'll set a new weight to reach, but each one holds a "special meaning" to me.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 26, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I feel your pain. The chips are still in this house somewhere, and knowing that is driving me NUTS! My husband hasn't pulled them out since the day he bought them, so the thought of them sitting somewhere uneatten is really 'eating' at me.
> 
> I've been pretty well though since Friday. I've decided not to deprive myself of anything - I just don't want it in the house trying to tempt me into eating it. This way I have to decide if driving ten miles (one way) is worth satisfying my craving. I've already shared how lazy I am, so thats a bonus in this case. Lol.
> 
> So here's what I'm doing...I'm eating three small meals a day (my plate is 7" or a 12-ounce bowl), with no seconds. I bought a food scale and try to make sure my meals don't go over 8-ounces. On workdays, I eat a granola bar between breakfast and lunch so I won't scare the children with sounds of my stomach trying to raveage itself. I also allow myself a small dessert if I want it. But so far, hard candy has become my new best friend. Lol.


That's so funny! My stomach growls sooo loud!! And always when it's quiet and people look at me look at me like I'm crazy! I always say Yep I need to eat!! LOL!

Nope I'm not going to deprive my self either! But I KNOW I don't NEED cookies, and sometimes that how I feel. I'm going to try my hardest though!!

Good for you for not hunting those suckers down!!



:yeah If you happen across them tell hubby to eat them then leave the room!! LOL!!


----------



## chandab (Feb 26, 2013)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I must be the laziest person ever, which doesn't help.


I thought I was the laziest person ever, I don't do more than I have to. While not great my eating habits aren't horrible; but living out in the country is not conducive to eating fresh veggies on a regular basis (hard to keep them fresh when you only shop every couple weeks), besides those fattening snack foods out of a bag taste better.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 26, 2013)

chandab said:


> ...besides those fattening snack foods out of a bag taste better.


Along with canned food, frozen food, fast food...lol.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 27, 2013)

I have not stuck to my walking I planned to do this year but I am walking some. I have managed to cut down almost completely the use of butter. I've been using Olive or Coconut oil and have a sprayer to put it on toast and on my ss pan when I cook. Also switched my bread to no fat, no sodium, live grain...it's a good thing I do not eat much bread because it's NO anything and although I like the chewyness it tastes like crap. Next time I'll buy the one that doesn't say no sodium.

I LOVE to cook but I cook old time southern food, season it with bacon grease and fat meat...I LOVE most boiled meat. I'm not a sweet eater, no pops, no sugar in any of my beverages...choice of that is WATER! so I'm not one who needs to up water intake or cut out sugar. My big problem is I Love potatoes -fried, pasta or rice with butter on it, chile loaded with crackers and anything I can put gravy on....I wish I had a cook.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 27, 2013)

I also drink nothing but water, with the occassional coke if we go out to eat. I did cheat a bit today though. I feel horrible! But man, was it good! A co-worker asked me out to lunch, so we went to a restuarant. I only ate half of my food, and brought the other half home for my husband's dinner. I was craving something sweet, so we stopped and bought a dozen donuts. I ate two, and three donut holes. I feel so bad but tomorrow I'm getting back on it full force.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 28, 2013)

It's really hard, but I have been good so far. After I eat dinner(or just eat in general! LOL!) I really crave something sweet! That's my* really* bad time.

I do not drink a lot of water. We have well water that's heavy in iron and I think it's horrible. Hubby will drink it out of the barn faucet, he thinks it taste's wonderful...._no, not so much sunshine!_ LOL! So I go to my moms house and fill up gallon jugs. Pain in the behind!!! But if I buy bottled water I'll drink 3-4 a day no problem, but I buy it more in the summer. I'm a diet coke drinker, or diet mt. dew if I need a change. I have to have the caffeine!!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 28, 2013)

I used to drink a lot of soda. Then about three months ago, I just decided to quit one day. It was hard the first few days, especially the caffeine withdrawal, but once I got used to it, it became a lot easier. I just wish cutting out snacks was going that easy. I'm stuck home alone for most of the day, so it's easy to obsess over food. I am definately a 'bored, emotional eater'.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 1, 2013)

I am too but add lazy eater to that list! LOL! I like to relax, have a snack, put my give up on life pants on,(then for sure I do NOTHING!!!)get under the heating blanket, then take a nap. I hate winter and will do anything in my power to avoid it! Now mind you that's not every day or even more then once a week for that matter




but I admit it, it does happen!

I was soooo bad yesterday!! I had Taco Bell for breakfast(10 am when they opened!!), a Twix (those super big ones with 4 in a pack!) then pizza for lunch and dinner.

I'll start fresh again this morning!! LOL!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 1, 2013)

I had to polish off the rest of the donuts yesterday, but today was my weigh-in and I still woke up to a four-pound weight loss (in a week). I am officially at a plateu though, it's so hard to get past where I am right now. This week will be extremely challanging, especially since I think I'm getting sick. Being sick makes me want all kinds of bad foods because nothing else has much flavor and I don't feel like making meals.

I just have to keep repeating, 'I can do this, I can do this'.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 4, 2013)

Just checking in to see how you guys are doing. I'm weak. I feel like a failure. We had a really long day on Saturday and I didn't feel like cooking. I asked my hubby to order pizza, and he ended up ordering the biggest pizza the place had (22 inches - 16 slices). I've been eating pizza for three days now, and let's just say that I don't think I'll be wanting it again for a while. Not to mention, I've been fighting a sore throat, so I've been eating icecream and drinking soda too.





Hope you guys are having better luck then I am!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 5, 2013)

That is wonderful you lost 4 pounds!!! how have I done? I just got done eating supper, some leftovers from last night...ham and cabbage and potatoes...I was a swelled up water retaining blob this morning and yes BUTTER was on the potatos, so what did I do? ate it again tonight. OMG it was good but I should not have eaten the amount I did.

Tomorrow is another day and I'll keep trying but you know what? I'm getting older and running out of those "another days". I just really wish I would not eat so much. Maybe you guys will now want Ham because now I want Donuts and Pizza.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 6, 2013)

Hahahaha! Actually ham sounds great!!

I bought cheese cake, yep, actually I bought 3 of them



They were on sale, regular price 13.99 on sale for 3.50! Thats too good of a deal to pass up, we all _love _cheese cake over here.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 6, 2013)

We are pitiful!!! and yes I've now added cheesecake to the donuts and pizza... Cream filled donuts.

Ok if we're going to motivate each other we need to think of something we can do together. Something that's not drastic but will be a needed change that maybe we could try sticking to for at least a week.

Maybe we could each come up with something we feel we need to do, we could then all agree on doing one of the suggestions. Then we could plan to meet back here on a certain day and time of the week?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 6, 2013)

Gosh you guys, we're all off to a great start. Lol.

I have realized that I absolutely can not give something up. I sat here and obsessed over those stupid hidden chips, and that made me start craving other junk food to satisfy the feeling that I was fighting against.



Starting today, I'm going to be keeping a food journal where I will write down every tiny little thing I eat. I used to keep one but then counting calories got to be too much for me. So this time I'm counting ounces. We'll see how it goes. I just need to commit myself to something long enough for it to become a habit. Hmmm...I have three and a half weeks until I get Spring Break. I wonder if I can make it to then...


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 6, 2013)

What do you guys think is the biggest factor in your struggles? Portion control, the type of food you eat, eatting too often (snacking),.....?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 6, 2013)

All I can do is laugh!!!



I sit here giggling about how week I am!! Really, really week! I love food and don't know what else to do.





Sara, I think, for me, it's because I'm home and stuck in the house. If I'm able to do outside things I'm ok. I'm trying to keep busy but you can only do so much house work, seriously, how clean does my house need to be!! Hehehehe!

Debby, lets do it! I'm here everyday, so any day and time is good for me!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 6, 2013)

I think my biggest factor would have to be portion control...AND I'm sorry I can't wrap my head around official portion sizes....I mean come on, a steak the size of a deck of cards?


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 6, 2013)

Mine is a combination of portion sizes and eating through out the entire day. I have been doing better with portions - no seconds, cutting down the size of the plate, etc - but I just can't seem to get a handle on snacking. I did recently hear a story about a woman named Anita Mills who lost over two hundred pounds by eating 8ounces or less every three hours, and cutting out all sugary drinks. She said it didn't matter what you ate, it was about the size. She also said that as she started seeing more and more progress, she started exercising and picking better foods.

I'm up for a weekly meet! I'm available everyday.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 6, 2013)

OK so lets decide on one thing we'd all like to do for one week and then in 7 days we'll spill the beans about how we did with it. Lets say meet next Friday afternoon at 2pm.? Maybe if we focus on one thing it will help, plus knowing we have to weigh in (not really) will keep it in our minds.

This will give us a extra day to decide what to do.

Some ideas I'd try are: no eating after a certain time, no seconds, eat a salad before supper or a cup of broth...I heard that helps. Maybe some others have ideas.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok, Friday works for me.



But 2pm in what time zone? I'm located in California, so I'm on Pacific.

My goal for the week if to faithfully log my meals in my food journal. (Not as easy as it sounds.)


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 7, 2013)

Friday is good, I'm in! My goal, no sugar! Yep I'm trying it again! I can do this!!!! And No eating after 6pm! I'll have a nice big old drink of water!

I really do think portion control is key. My MIL is on the Nutri system where they send you the food and from looking at it it was about size/ portion control. She said it was good tasting and that there was only one thing so far that she did not care for. Each little dinner was small like a tv dinner or sm frozen stoffers. The cerial was in little cups, which I saw at 2 different grocery store here, so portion control must be getting more popular... and the snacks were mostly little pudding cups or granola type snack. Now that's all the stuff she picked out her self, she said there was a lot of options. I could never afford to do that but the idea is there for the taking!! If you guys want me to measure the main dish sizes let me know...or any info from her. I'm going to Joann Fabrics with her today and I'll ask her what she's lost so far and how it going for her. I do think she eats like 5 or 6 times a day though! I'll find out!

Now on a side note! My goal is to lose some pounds before we go on Vacation in July. I called my mom who were taking with us and I asked how she was and _watcha doin_? She said she was doing sit ups!!! I said WHAT!!!!! She said yep so I can look good when we go on vacation! I thought that was so good for her!! Shes 71!

You know what my brain JUST started working!!! Just now!! LOL! Were taking my mom and MIL I'd bet a million bucks that why shes doing Nutri System,,, DUHHHH! LOL! I need to get my butt in gear! These ladies are going to pass me up!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 7, 2013)

Nutri System is one I never tried but I did do Medi-Fast and lost about 110 pounds. They ALL work, the problem I've found is that depriving myself of anything does not work in the long run.

For this first week I'm going with no eating after 6 pm.

Are we all going to do the same thing or? I'm on Eastern Time so how is that for y'all? will it work or do we need to change it?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in!





yep, she said it worked and is happy with the results. She lost 18lb in 2 months and went down a size and a half in her pants. She has stopped because it's to expensive and is trying it on her own. She did say it is truly all about portion control and yet eating often enough so your not feeling like your starving. She has also done Weight Watchers and lost on it. But she always gains it back.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 7, 2013)

I suck at time zones, but I believe Eastern is 3 or 4 hours ahead of me. Like right now, it's only 10:50am here (not sure what time it says my post is being posted on your computer?). I work until noon here, so depending on the time difference, that would be 3:00 or 4:00 your time.

I think we should set individual goals, because I for one can't give up sugar or butter. Lol. I did try NutriSystem once, and I hated it. I could buy my own food for much cheaper and it would taste better. The program was about teaching portion sizes, and how many times you should eat daily. I did SlimFast for a while and gained weight on it (starvation mode). Herbalife worked really good but it was expensive and it made me drink gross shakes twice a day. Then they prevented the sale of ephedra, the main ingredient.

It's such a tough balance to find something that works and will keep the weight off after.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh gosh, I might as well give up now. I went to the doctor's today because the blood vessels in the white part of my eye are getting really noticeable. I've always had "bloodshot eyes" because I think I need glasses. But two weeks ago, I got a huge snowflake in my eye and it burned. The next morning I woke up and my eyelid was extremely swollen and painful. Felt like a huge sty. The swelling lasted for almost five days, then went away. But half of my eye has been red since then.

The doctor checked for debris and scratches, and there were none. However, she told me that my eye is swollen and said it could be an eye infection. But if it's not, then it could be something more permanent. I'm freaking out over it! I have this fear that I'm going to end up going blind in that eye, and the stress has been giving me headaches almost daily. After I left the doctor's, I went to McDonalds and got a small cheeseburger, a medium fry, and a medium coke. It helped to calm my nerves (that's my story and I'm sticking to it, lol).

I have an appointment with an optometrist in a week, but I was given medicated eye drops until then. It is going to be an extremely long week. Why does life always have to get in the way when I try to make a good decision for myself?


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh no Sara! take care of that eye. Those eyedrops should work. I'll say a prayer for you too.

On time zone question your post above says it was 1:50 so you are 3 hours behind me.

Do y'all think sat. or sun would be better?

I wanted to tell you guys that Dr. Oz had a really good show today about weight loss, hormones and etc. If you can catch today's episode on his Web site, it has some really good tips and info.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you Debbie. I'm hoping the drops will work. It would sure ease my mind.

I weigh in every Friday morning (before hubby's home for the weekend and I tend to cook more). This morning made 6.3 pounds that I've lost in 15 days. I'm ok with a slow weightloss, as long as I continue to see a drop. It's when I get on the scale and see a gain that I get discouraged and fall off the wagon. I'm sure it would have been more without the pizza, donuts, chips, and McDonalds this week. Eek! Now that I said all of that together, is it any wonder that I'm fat?!? To see any drop at all was a miracle!

I'll be back on here a 12:30pm my time (3:30 eastern). If anyone's on, hopefully I'll catch you then.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

Oops, forgot to add - I didn't get a chance to watch Dr Oz. Maybe you can share some of the tips he gave?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm sorry about your eye Sara! I hope the drops help! Eye issues are so scary. Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you. It snowed again this morning, and let's just say, I made sure I kept my head down. Lol.

So far there hasn't been any difference with the drops.




I think I'll stay off the laptop this weekend, so that I can rest my eyes some.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow Sara congratulations!! over 6 pounds in 15 days that's wonderful!!! you go girl



I cringed when you said you weigh yourself each week, that is something I NEVER do.

OK here is a link to the Dr. Oz show yesterday. It had some very good information. http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/reset-your-hormones-and-melt-your-fat-fast-pt-1


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 8, 2013)

I thought for sure that I'd gained this week, so it was a pleasant surprise.





Thank you for posting that link, I'm going to go there right now.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi ladies (and gents if you're here, sorry I didn't see you)...I just stumbled into this forum and thought I'd say hello! My hubby and I are hoping to shed a few pounds/inches as well. We just started the BeachBody/Shaun T "Insanity" workout program a few days ago. I have been doing HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) off and on for two years, but this workout is a different kind of intensity!! Hubby is a soda junkie and I am a dessert addict. Not sure what is doing it, but hubby and I both noticed we have not craved our "fixes" nearly as badly since we started this workout. (I type this while eating a s'mores Toaster Strudel...but right now we don't have anything else thawed for breakfast!



But we generally do eat semi-healthily.)

I found it ironic that you were discussing cutting out snacking, as our current program recommends eating 5 times a day!

One thing that has helped my eating habits greatly was shifting my mindset from deprivation ("I can't eat X, [or more than X portion size]") to discipline ("I don't eat X [or more than X portion size]").

Looking forward to everyone's progress!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 9, 2013)

I give you a lot of credit SugaryCharm. I think I'd have a heart attack if I tried to do anything high intensity. Lol. Do you have a lot to lose, or are you just looking to tone up?


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 9, 2013)

Keep us posted SugaryCharm on how the work out is going for you!

I have to say I just found my son has Just Dance for his Wii. My dad gave him that, a balance board and Wii fit too. I just danced for an hour with out even realizing the time. It was so fun! I'm horrible so I would NEVER do this in front of anyone but what a great work out! I'm truly tired!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 9, 2013)

I like HIIT because it's basically _supposed _to feel like a heart attack



And it doesn't take a lot of time to do, just 15-45 minutes instead of hours at the gym. I wouldn't want to do HIIT at a gym or in front of anyone but my hubby because I huff and puff and grunt like I'm dying, LOL. I am actually not sure what I weigh (don't own a scale) so I'm not sure what my target loss would be...I guess I'm mostly hoping to add some muscle and lean up to keep my jeans comfortable




IIRC when I first started HIIT I actually _gained_ weight but my clothes fit better because I was swapping fat for muscle!

Jacks'thunder, those are some great Wii games! It is nice when you can make exercise at least a little bit fun--the time passes so much faster!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a Wii and a Kinnect. They have gotten very little use. I live in a mobile home and when I start stomping around, you can hear the floors 'groan'. I might have a tiny fear of falling through, even though I know it's impossible (we have really good floors). Lol.


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been able to lose about 25 pounds recently, and it's been easy (which it has not EVER been for me!). Mainly just eating A LOT of veggetables, which I love (all kinds, mostly cooked) and less of whatever else it is we are having with the meal. I actually like the veggies a lot anyway, and eat a lot of "unsweetened apple sauce" that I add artifical sweetner, cinnamon, and a dash of salt to. I am not happy unless I have like a buffet happen on my plate (I like a lot of different things). I'm also making sure I eat in the morning. I really think that helps to jump start your metabolism. I've been meaning to ride my recumbent (sp?) bike 5x a week, but... I'm better at eating my veggies! I hate dieting / LOVE to eat. Honestly, I bet I spend a couple hours a day, or maybe more, thinking about "what am I going to eat next" and if you add in also thoughts about what the animals are eating, it's nearly a full time occupation



It's probably my favorite form of entertainment (eating, that is!).


----------



## Jill (Mar 11, 2013)

PS my "go to" sides are that unsweetened apple sauce that I doctor up (very low cal) and canned green beans... I think a WHOLE can of them is only like 80 calories, and you feel like you really ate something, or at least I do, if I have a number of things on my plate. Hoping the tip can help someone else, too!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 11, 2013)

Jill said:


> I hate dieting / LOVE to eat. Honestly, I bet I spend a couple hours a day, or maybe more, thinking about "what am I going to eat next" and if you add in also thoughts about what the animals are eating, it's nearly a full time occupation
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably my favorite form of entertainment (eating, that is!).


I think you may be one of my long lost sisters because you just described me to a 'T'. Lol. Congratulations Jill on the weight loss. That's great! I'm not a big veggie person, unless I make potatoes, beans, peas, corn, or green beans as a side to go with dinner (not as often as I should). I could completely survive without fruit, since I'm not a big fan of it. In fact, I've been on Pinterest trying to find more creative ways of eating fruit (desserts, in yogurt, dried).


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 13, 2013)

Just checking in to see how everyone's doing. As for the weekly goal of not eating after 6:00, I FAIL. Sunday night we stayed out late and didn't even get to eat dinner until around 7:30. As for my personal weekly goal of keeping a food journal, that has been a success. In fact, it is becoming somewhat of an obsession to weigh my food and log it now. I have only went over my allowed amount once since last Friday. And even better, I've allowed myself chips (in moderation) and am now tired of them.



I think it's telling myself I can't have them, that makes me obsess over them. My new goal this coming up week is to try to fit more fruit and veggies into our diet somehow.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 14, 2013)

I have been reading _*Dead Doctors Don't Lie.*_ Something I read in it yesterday concerning weight was "eat breakfast like a queen, lunch like a princess, and dinner like a pauper." I pretty much mix those rules to my busy schedule but never see pauper and stay on princess most of the time and occasional queen. Maybe if I change my reign a bit I could lose some muffin top.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm trying to eat like a pauper five times a day. It's not so bad after the first week UNTIL you go out to eat....then weeks of progress can be gone in the blink of an eye. Lol


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2013)

Vickie, I have heard the same kind of advice, and I do sometimes eat like a Queen (or maybe PIG!) in the morning, but not usually. I love to eat, so much... Since I look forward to it, I try to "save it" when it comes to the bigger meal for when H and I can sit down together and really enjoy it. That's usually the evening for us, other than on the weekends or holidays. However, I think the advice is right on and I think it really gets you going and you probably can really eat MORE but also lose weight if it weren't so westernized to be focused on endulging more at the end of the day.


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> Sara, I think, for me, it's because I'm home and stuck in the house. If I'm able to do outside things I'm ok. I'm trying to keep busy but you can only do so much house work, seriously, how clean does my house need to be!! Hehehehe!


At least you are cleaning house; I'm not even doing that. 6-8' snow piles outside, 2-3' drifts I actually have to traverse; so I'm doing as little as possible outside; yet, I'm still not cleaning the house.


----------



## chandab (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, I'm failing miserably at anything lately. I'm sitting here with two brownies right now. Had hubby bring chocolate home from town (he brought Resen chocolate caramels and m&Ms); I'm was in a mood when I called him on the cell and told him to bring chocolate; I had just chased a cow around the corral a dozen times trying to get her into the barn to go mother up with her new calf. [the calf was easy, I threw him in hte sled and pulled him into the barn, darn cow wouldn't follow and it took at least a half hour of chasing to finally get her in, along with a dozen other cows.

This was just a fine end to my week, which started Tuesday when I found out my credit card had been hacked (a new card is on the way, the old one has been cancelled, what a hassle to get that all straightened out), and yesterday morning my computer had a nasty virus which was wrecking havoc with everything on hte system (luckily I was able to fix it with geek help over the phone and didn't have to drive 60 miles to town).


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds like the week I've had.



Get a food scale and weigh your food. It has been the absolute best way of portion control for me. As long as I don't go over my allowed ounces, I feel guilt free no matter how much food is on my plate.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 16, 2013)

It's ok! Have your chocolate and get it out of your system and enjoy it! Then start fresh the next day!!! Hey a mood is a mood!!! When I'm in a mood I want chocolate too!!! It happens! LOL! Tomorrow is another day!



chandab said:


> At least you are cleaning house; I'm not even doing that. 6-8' snow piles outside, 2-3' drifts I actually have to traverse; so I'm doing as little as possible outside; yet, I'm still not cleaning the house.


Well look at it this way, You get enough excersise just doing chores for the day! I HATE snow!!! Every time I get the chance to say it I will! LOL! Putting the snow pants, boots, sweatshirt, 2 pairs of socks, gloves, scarf, hat, and caring 2 5 gal buckets of hot water out to the barn just to thaw out what ever needs thawing, twice a day!!!! YUCKKKKKKK! And you can't breath it's so cold!! Geeze I could go on but it's making me tired just writing it!!! Hehehehe!


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just found you all here. I have been on a diet of some sort for most of my life. I really need to make some changes that will work for me because I need to lose about 1/2 my weight. My knees and back have been complaining and it gets worse every year. I am thinking that, at the rate I have been going, I will be in a wheelchair by the time I reach 65 (I will be 58 in May). Since that is unacceptable, I need to do something. I did weight watchers a little over a year ago and did very well. Unfortunately, I got lazy and gained all but 10lbs of it back. I have been trying to get back into gear on it again and haven't been very successful. I do start again every day and don't let yesterday's setbacks keep me from doing what I can today.

A couple of things I have learned--that are very important to me. First, I must have breakfast. Something filling like oatmeal (the stuff in the big boxes and not the little sugar filled packets) with fruit in it or a couple of eggs--usually scrambled with some sort of vegies in it. I almost always have a banana for breakfast as well, no matter what else I eat. If I skimp on breakfast, I am looking for food within an hour and then I don't usually make good choices.

Since weight watchers allows fruits and vegies with no sugar or other toppings for free, I have a lot of those for lunch, but also some sort of protien. Without the protien, I am, again, looking for something within an hour. I usually have a fresh salad with lots of romain lettuce and a mix of whatever else I have in the house like brocolli, coloflour, mushrooms, tomatoes, carrots, cabbage and so forth. I will top that with a couple of boiled eggs and a couple of slices of fat free ham/turkey or maybe some low fat cheese and use fat free dressing.

For dinner, I will eat the same main food that my husband does and add some frozen vegies that have been steamed.

My main issue is snacking and evenings. Frozen fruits without sugar and frozen vegies have become my new best friend. I still crave the bad stuff, but, luckily, hubby likes mostly things I don't care for so I just don't buy my kind of stuff.

I also love grapes, apples, madarine oranges and bananas. We have found that once grapes are cleaned, they will stay good in a sealed bowl in the fridge for up to 4 weeks. Oranges and apples have been staying good up to 4 weeks on the counter as well. Most fresh vegies have been doing good in the crisper in my fridge for up to a month as long as they are in mostly air free bags (squish all air out of a ziplock) I know these stay good because we do our main shopping on the first of the month when his retirement check comes in and then we mostly just buy things like milk, eggs and bananas later in the month.

I know I got a little long winded, but I guess I just needed to retell myself what works for me and get back to it...TODAY.

Good luck to all of you.

Angie


----------



## chandab (Mar 16, 2013)

jacks'thunder said:


> Well look at it this way, You get enough excersise just doing chores for the day! I HATE snow!!! Every time I get the chance to say it I will! LOL! Putting the snow pants, boots, sweatshirt, 2 pairs of socks, gloves, scarf, hat, and caring 2 5 gal buckets of hot water out to the barn just to thaw out what ever needs thawing, twice a day!!!! YUCKKKKKKK! And you can't breath it's so cold!! Geeze I could go on but it's making me tired just writing it!!! Hehehehe!


You'd think I'd be in better shape for walking out there in all that white crap, but I still huff and puff and fell horrible when I come in. Yet, some days, I enjoy walking out to the mail box. [i know most of you think "so what", but our mail box is 1/3+ mile from our house. Down the road that was under this snowbank:




There is a road between the two power poles, our driveway, and it is plowed out at the moment (this pic was from about 10 days ago).


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 16, 2013)

You know, I was thinking about it...there have been times where I cut what I ate down and started rigorously exercising, just to gain weight or platuo (spelling?). You have to make sure that you get at least 1300 calories a day or your body goes into starvation mode. I find I tend to lose best when I eat around 1500 calories.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome Dannigirl. Have you had much success with eating mostly fruits and veggies?


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 16, 2013)

When I stick to it, and eat about 1200 - 1500 calories besides and work on getting my "good" fats. I do have a lot to lose though. I need to lose nearly 140 lbs to be close to my ideal weight so it does come off a bit easier. I understand that good fats will actually eat the bad fat from your body. Not sure what all the good fats are, but olive and canola are two of them so that is what I use. I am supposed to get 2Tablespoons a day. Also, I need to force drinking water--should have about 7 or 8--8oz cups a day. I drink virtually no soda of any kind and no coffee or tea. Occasionally, I will drink hot chocolate. Since I am doing the weight watchers, I also work at getting at least 2 or 3 servings of low fat dairy each day. It suggests a minimum of 6 servings of fruits and/or veggies. When I do all of the above, I can lose up to 3 lbs a week and that is fast enough for me. If I cut back too far and lose too fast, I just tend to go back to my bad ways and gain all or most of it back. I really need to make permanent changes that I can live with for the next 50 years. That is what I am trying to do this time. Plateaus do happen but if we stay with the program, it will work. I am in a group on facebook where everyone has different results. They find that they need to sometimes add calories and/or exercist to get the scale to move down and sometimes they just need to exercise a bit less. I like that they will give suggestions when someone hits a rough spot and often it helps.

Good luck.


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 16, 2013)

I like my facebook group because it has lots of ideas, but think I will like it here because having fewer people will make it easier to get more involved with individuals and therefore maybe I will be more accountable and stick to the plan a bit closer.

My weigh in is on Thursday morning. I did really crappy on Thursday after weighing in and then Friday was touch and go. Today is good so far and I have earned a bunch of exercise points if I need them so I have a good feeling for today. For now, I need to do one day at a time.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, I also like having a closer group here. It helps because I feel like we can motivate each other individually and it's easier to be accountable when you talk to people often.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 19, 2013)

I fell way off the wagon tonight. I was in a major snacking mood, so I ate some pork n beans, chips, and a muffin - none of which I weighed. Once I messed up and ate the beans and chips, I was feeling bad about myself and that made it easy to just eat the muffin that kept staring me in the eye.


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 19, 2013)

But now is the start of a new day. this isn't about being perfect, this is about being persistent. You can start again every day if need be. No matter how many times we make mistakes, we are way ahead of the people that are not even trying. You will get there--just NEVER give up.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 19, 2013)

Aww, thanks. I am starting again this morning.



I have barely gotten any sleep over the last three nights, so I'm pretty much dragging around today - too lazy to get up and get myself anything. Lol. I can't wait for work to be over so I can take a much needed nap.


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 20, 2013)

Sara, not sure about you but my worst diet days are the ones when I am sleep deprived--I turn into a junk-food Hoover! I just saw something on the news recently that people who are sleep deprived expend, on average, 5% more calories during the day than they normally would, but consume (again, on average), 6% more calories that day. One thing that often helps me keep from binging _too_ badly when I'm _starving_ is to drink a glass of milk before I eat anything--it seems to take the edge off. I have read about doing the same thing with water instead of milk, but water does not work as well for me; I can down 3 glasses of water and still eat a sizeable meal, no problem, lol.

Hubby and I have been sticking to our Insanity workouts and are feeling good! We forgot to take body measurements when we started but we might still try to do that since we have more than half the program left to go. The intense workouts have both of us craving protein so now we are stocked up on chicken breasts, fish fillets and protein bars/shakes, lol. I think we might almost be on the "caveman" diet without trying! We have a fitness test today...I'm excited to see if/how much progress we have made so far.


----------

